# First Impression Review



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for a great and well-written review!

I've been considering a purchase of this model but had decided against it after visiting the local Sears store and finding the floor model with no blade (so I couldn't perform an alignment check with the blade at various heights), no fence, and the two adjusting wheels missing . . . and nobody working there interested in putting the saw together for me . . . and nobody working there who could answer any questions about the saw. But your review has me, once again, interested - especially your observation that the blade alignment problem might have been solved.

The dust port thing concerns me. Is it too close to the floor for a 90-degree elbow - either PVC or a 4-inch elbow made for dust extraction? When you said the piping will need to be at "an odd angle," what did you mean?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

That saw looks just like the Ridgid R4512.


----------



## jonmulzer (Feb 7, 2011)

Same saw, different colors, different warranties.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Mark,

I went to the shop and took some measurements for you. The skirt to the left and right sides of the saw are only 9" high since the front and back are blocked by the caster assemblies. Measuring from the bottom of the dust shoot 4" port, there is about 12" of vertical room. When I was making some thin test cuts, if the board was short enough to drop between the blade and the throat plate as many times is the case, I don't think there is room to have the sliver go anywhere. If that happens it my clog the DC piping with any angled pipe bend. I wouldn't say this is just common to just this saw however. I am going to leave the port open and just move the saw about a foot every now and again to clean up,


----------



## woodjunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the same saw as the Masterforce saw that Menards sells. I bought mine there for 549 and have seen it on sale for 499. I love the saw and the only issue i had in assembling was getting the 2 piece fence rail to be straight. I have a 90 degree elbow on mine for dust collection (no problem) and as soon as I get around to making a Zero Clearance throat plate the clogging issue should be no issue.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Well written review… thanks for taking the time. I've been looking at this saw as compared to the Rigid TS. They seem similar. Thanks for the point about dimensions as I am under a tight squeeze as is. Locally, I can get a factory reconditioned Rigid for less than $400 with coupon… wonder if it would have the old problems of the Craftsman? You never know.


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

I have this saw and the dust collection port is far enough off of the floor that I was able to use the flexible 4" hose with a slow bend. I used some magnetic sign material on the front to close off the "smile" which improved the suction through the insert significantly. I did have to fabricate a reducer to fit my 4" hose. Before using a dust collector I just had a box that I slid under the saw. Archaic but it worked. Please check your alignment at all different blade heights. I am selling my saw because it changes as you raise and lower the blade. I really like this saw and if yours doesn't have this problem then you should be very happy. I aligned mine several times but wasn't smart enough to check it at different heights. If I would have checked it correctly the first time then I could have had mine replaced or repaired while under warranty. I caught it 2 weeks after warranty expiration and all I got was you had a chance to purchase the extended warranty and thanks for being a Sears customer. But again….outside of the alignment it is a really good saw for the money.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for your response, Mike. I already have a couple of sweeping 90-degree elbows along the route to the dust collector, so an additional one under the saw won't add a "complication" if there were a sliver to escape down through the insert (whether zero-clearance or not).

cdhilburn, I appreciate your comment. The alignment problem (at various blade heights) is one that this model has had. As Russell Pisciotta commented, this model is also the Ridgid R4512. It used to be, I think, the Ridgid R4511 which I believe Ridgid discontinued (and discounted) when the alignment problem was exposed. I'm hoping the R4512 is the reincarnation of the R4511 but with the problem solved, and Mike's observation that his Sears 21833 DOESN'T have the same alignment problem is evidence (to me) that, perhaps, this is the case.

I plan to visit the local Menards, which has a Masterforce 2400036 in stock, and take a close look at its alignment at various heights.

Not that anyone necessarily cares, but the Masterforce right now is $599 with no shipping costs (store pickup). The Ridgid is $499 plus $100 shipping to my home from Home Depot. The Sears is on sale for $569 with no shipping (store pickup). If I go with the Sears saw, their 5-year "In-Home Master Protection Agreement" for an additional $85 might make sense.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

I have this saw as well. I had never heard of the blade alignment changing with blade height until I read this review. I went out and checked mine and it moves out about 1/32" when adjusted all the way up. So far, it hasn't caused me any trouble as far joints fitting together, maybe because it's only out that far when it's raised up all the way; the lower I went, the closer it was and I rarely run it with the blade at max height. Too bad, as until now I wholeheartedly recommended this saw, for the price you couldn't beat it. I scored mine for $430 with a craftsmen club discount about two years ago. The only real gripe I had with it is the fact that the miter gauge is a piece of crap (but aren't they all at this price point?). I still recommend it, just now with reservations.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Updated Review after way to many days to count:

Hi all, I figured I better update this review now that I have been using the saw for some time now.

The Good:

The saw has been very reliable and hasn't needed a lot of attention for maintenance. Every now and again I re-apply a wax coating, but that is really it. Also I don't have any problems with the saw blade going off center at any height. Overall I would raise the star rating to a solid 4 at this time. I wouldn't give it five stars since I don't think that there is a perfect tool out there.

The So So Bad:
I still think that the dust port is in a totally useless place. Every now and again a cut off drops down and starts to jam up the port. Now it doesn't happen with the zero clearance insert that I use, but not all cuts use the zero clearance. The hooks that hold the inserts is ridiculously small and it would be nice if it could hold more than one insert at a time. Also with all of the inserts if they sit for sometime in the throat they will become super magnetized and become difficult to remove.

Simple Tricks I learned while using the saw:

I use rare earth magnets to hold the blade wrench to the side of the saw. They work great for a lot of things too.

When removing the blades, spray a little WD-40 on the nut and it will slide right back on instead of having to struggle with it.

Overall I would by the saw again.


----------

